# Trimming Swords



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

What is the best way to trim swords? I have a huge one in my one of my tanks. The leaves reach the top of the tank and are now spreading over the top shading the rest of the tank. Do I just cut them off at the base? Cut them in half? What is the best way to attack it?


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

I cut mine at the base, not sure if this is correct, but it's the only way I've ever done it and my plants are still thriving. They wouldn't look right cut halfway up a leaf.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

What sword is it?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Usually done by prunning the entire leaf if need be.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I believe it is an Amazon Sword.

If I trim all the leaves will the plant grow back or should I only trim part of them?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Thats a big amazon plant. are you sure it isnt an E.O. sword?


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

This is the plant in question.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like an amazon to me. Best to trim at the base and just part of them not all. You could also take a sharp knife and cut the plant in half and have 2 plants.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't think I want to cut it in half yet. No where to plant another sword. I guess I will get to trimming the sword in a day or two. 


Thanks for the info everyone


----------



## zzpat (Apr 8, 2009)

squirrelcrusher said:


> What is the best way to trim swords? I have a huge one in my one of my tanks. The leaves reach the top of the tank and are now spreading over the top shading the rest of the tank. Do I just cut them off at the base? Cut them in half? What is the best way to attack it?


Most older sword leaves droop down towards the bottom. Trim these leaves first since they're the oldest and are going to die anyway. If, after you've trimmed all the leaves that are touching the bottom or nearly touching the bottom, set your sites on leaves that touch the glass or other objects. 

Personally, I like plants covering the glass so I leave those alone, so I make sure leaves that block the center-most part of the aquarium are trimmed back. 

Trim the entire leaf at the base.

You can easily trim up to one-third of the plant without causing any problems (assuming you have a well established root system).

I trimmed two swords a couple weeks ago and filled a gallon container. They looked a little ragged after the trimming but now they look great.

After trimming, give them a dose of iron.


----------

